#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Mikrotik Routerboard Rb 450g Nível 5.

## jcvalim

Estou vendendo um Mikrotik Routerboard Rb 450g Nível 5 + Case + Fonte, equipamento utilizado somente em bancada está muito conservado.

Valor R$ 380,00

----------

